# Crossroads Dazzling Diamonds



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Dazzle is almost 4 months old! Here are some pictures from today.


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

She is beautiful!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just stunning!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow she's really filling out! Guess what, Dazzle? We are already planning your marriage! And the beautiful babies you will have...


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

She's soooooo pretty!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

TrinityRanch said:


> Wow she's really filling out! Guess what, Dazzle? We are already planning your marriage! And the beautiful babies you will have...


Haha... yes we are! Or should I say we did? 

Thank you.  Dazzle is a nice little goat!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Oh you got to stop showing her pictures. I just so want to take her and hug her and run right out and find me one. lol


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

So when is her first show?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Very pretty


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks.  

Dazzle's first show was 3 weeks ago... where she took 5th out of a HUGE class of 41 doelings!! We were so thrilled! Liberty took 2nd in that class! Dazzle hasn't done as well since then, but still in the top 8 at every show.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, so nice


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

she's a pretty girl!!!!!


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Dazzle's first show was 3 weeks ago... where she took 5th out of a HUGE class of 41 doelings!! We were so thrilled! Liberty took 2nd in that class! Dazzle hasn't done as well since then, but still in the top 8 at every show.


That's awesome!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We were so thrilled when she took 5th!  ^


----------



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

one word I have for her
LOVE
just love this doe!!! <3


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Ha. She is so cool. She's awesome in person too. I gotta say though, she looks way bigger in pictures. If you guys are ever near Enumclaw, I would pay you to take some pictures.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Bree.  

Yep, takes lotsa practice to get them set just right.  ^ Some are WAY easier to get good pictures of than others! Like this one... Dazzle posses naturally, others (like Teflon) don't!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Flashy girl, her color always kind of intrigued me. I'm sure she'll place well as she matures!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

You know... Danette had us over to their place a week or two before Big Top ( we live pretty close) to clip all the goats they brought... AND get pictures of them all! Our payment... free entries into the show! That was neat.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

You should soooo nominate her for Pet of the Day! She's a beauty - and a good poser!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Stop. Posting. Her. Pictures. Right. NOW!!! 

Just kidding. I love her. Soooooooo pretty.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She's a poser alright! This goat keeps us laughing every day...  We love Dazzle.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Is it strange that I just want to tickle her belly and give her scritches?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

I love Dazzle too


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Ok seriously...how on earth did I miss this with the new pics???? 

Dazzle is filling out quite nicely these days! And I can tell from the pics that she is a HAM! ha She seems to be posed just right in every picture!


----------



## Kirsten (Jul 30, 2013)

Love that color!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

That's okay Amber. I knew you'd find it!  

Dazzle is almost as tall as Liberty already! She weighs 20lbs less, but she's going to be tall! Poli (Liberty's mom) is kinda short, but I'm still hoping Liberty will be at least average sized!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

I have a few short does also...

Comparing Beauty & Journey to my babies the same age they are just as tall except for Chevette she was very leggy! 

Star (one of my fav does I have) is VERY short! So short that a few of my kids from this year are already almost as tall as her! I sure hope her kids get some more leg from their daddy.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

That's good to hear! Beauty was pretty short when she left here! How are they doing BTW? Any new pictures?  They are 5 m/o now! 

Dandi is as tall as all of our does except Cosmo already... she's going to be huge! 
I've always thought our goats were short, but once we started going to shows and seeing bunches of other goats, they seem average size... except Poli.  She stands about an inch or two shorter than the others.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Poli sounds exactly like Star! Star looks like a shrimp compared to some of the others! But she has the width and mass so fingers crossed her kids turn out great!

I have been so busy around here lately and have not gotten any new pics but I actually took the camera out to the barn last night so I will work on getting some pics. They are getting sooooo big! And they eat like hogs! Between those two I can not keep the feeder full ever....and when they eat it all they have decided that they should yell at the top of their lungs until I come out and fill it back up.


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Amazing girl!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Haha. Yep, that's how it goes!! What stinkers! 

We don't creep feed anymore. We just feed 2x a day at this point as the bigger girls eat SOOO much! They still look great though, and that's all that matters! 

Thanks MoKa Farms!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

They are some piggies that's for sure!
I am not really creep feeding anymore either. Everyone gets their own ration in their stalls every evening and then breakfast my 4 kids that I am keeping share out of the creep feeder. I would have to weigh it but it is almost a full bucket of feed! It is usually gone pretty quick and then they all nap and graze and then starts the screaming for a round of seconds! My husband is working nights right now so having 4 goat kids screaming out back is not very good while he tries to sleep during the day. So I have created little monsters to keep them quiet! =)


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I hear of some people creep feeding their kids until they are 12 m/o. Can you imagine?! We'd go through SO much grain and thousands of dollars! Our 4 show does eat about 10lbs of grain a day between themselves, and I'll tell you what they aren't slim that's for sure!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh goodness tell me about it! I was going to fatten up Star and take her to a few upcoming shows but good lordy that girl can eat! Hahaha


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Ooooh, really? You should!!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

I really want to start showing but all of the open shows are at least 4-6 hours away from me. Hubby says once my goats start making a profit or at least close to a profit then maybe I can...


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh wow... that's really too bad! I guess we are really lucky to have so many shows within two hours from us over here! 

What? You're goats don't make a profit? No I'm kidding... ours hardly break even now. I'm hoping we'll make a profit in the next year or two.  Maybe if we'd stop buying really expensive new ones...


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Bayouboers on the flip side showing is an investment. You get out there your name goes with, you get to know the coolest people (your fellow breeders) & you never know where it could lead.
Because of showing I have sold a few goats over the years. Just recently a doeling who got a Reserve went to a new home; she wasnt even really up for sale but she paid for her sire.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Yes that's my problem....I sell mine for fairly cheap and purchase 1 that cost triple if not more than what I sold two or three of mine for!hahaha

I am really hoping that by next year I will be able to start showing them. I have a few (wethers) out there that students bought from me and they are doing fairly well at the local shows considering what their dams looked like. Lol My next batch of kids should be leaps and bounds better than what I have now. Oh and to make matters worse I am buck shopping! Bahaha but that is a whole new thread to start.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Cool!! That's fun! ^


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

bayouboergoats said:


> Oh and to make matters worse I am buck shopping! Bahaha but that is a whole new thread to start.


We can help you with that... *mischievous grin* :greengrin: Muahahaha!!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

I figured everyone could help me I need to start a thread. I have a few ideas of what I am looking for but I keep going back and forth so I need outside opinions!


----------

